# Whole home and the Internet not playing nice



## jbigbryw (Mar 10, 2012)

Having some trouble with my WHDVR and Internet playing nice together. Here is my setup:

HR21/100 with my Internet router plugged into the bottom network port and a DECA plugged into the top network port and the single coax port.

HR24/100 (which I just got to replace a failing HR20) with only the coax attached only.

H24 with only the coax attached.

With this setup my WHDVR works fine and all three boxes can see the Internet and access services, do VOD, etc.

What I WANT to do (and tried to do) is switch the HR24 and HR21 locations so that I ended up with my Internet router plugged into the HR24's single network port and my HR21's DECA plugged into the top network port but nothing in the bottom. When I do this, the boxes cannot see each other via the WHDVR and I get messages that it detects other boxes on the coax network and that I should remove the Internet connection, restart and go from there.

From all this then does the HR21 bridge the Ethernet to to the coax network and the HR24 not? Since I assumed that the HR24 has a built in DECA and didn't need an external one. Or am I missing something? A piece of equipment?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I once did the DECA and ethernet off my HR21 and DON'T DO IT.
It will and has done it here many times, lock up your router, to the point of needing a reset of the router.

Only one port of the HR21 [or any other model with two] should be used.
What you're missing is the BB DECA that was designed to bridge from the coax network to the router/ethernet.
It's also called a CCK, and these days can be a wireless connection too.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

VOS is right, using that top port as a network bridge is a Very Poor Idea. It also will not work on the HR24 at all.

Get the real CCK/broadband DECA and hook it up as intended.

Keith


----------



## jbigbryw (Mar 10, 2012)

So I need another piece of equipment. Check. Can I order this through a 3rd party or do I have to get it from DTV? 

And as a side note, I've had the original configuration running that way for over a year and a half and have never had router issues. That was the way the DTV service guy set it up when he installed the WHDVR service. And the connection itself is through a wireless bridge that is being shared with 2 other devices (the TV itself and an XBOX) and I have never had any problems with those devices either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So I need another piece of equipment. Check. Can I order this through a 3rd party or do I have to get it from DTV?
> 
> And as a side note, I've had the original configuration running that way for over a year and a half and have never had router issues. That was the way the DTV service guy set it up when he installed the WHDVR service. And the connection itself is through a wireless bridge that is being shared with 2 other devices (the TV itself and an XBOX) and I have never had any problems with those devices either.


You should be able to log into your DirecTV account and order a self install CCK, which might be as little as about $30.
While you may never have had problems, using the second port, I do know it can be and know from engineering it shouldn't be done, regardless if an installer did it or not. [I too figured it was worth a try which is how I found the problems and got the info from engineering as to why I shouldn't]


----------



## jbigbryw (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. Got one off of Amazon for $30.


----------

